# Buying a portable HDD, help needed!



## Evil_Eye (Oct 24, 2008)

hi guys,
i wanna buy a portable hdd and my budget is 4500 INR, i need a capacity of minimum 250GB

please suggest me a few models

i am considering the following manufacturers:
1.Seagate
2.Western Digital
3.Maxtor

though you guys can suggest me other manufacturer if it is reliable and the transfer speeds are good

and i read somewhere that Western Digital My Book Essential 500GB is around 4500INR, is it true? 


thanks in advance!

-Evil Eye


----------



## Evil Eye (Oct 24, 2008)

bump! anyone?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

Go for WD...then the next comes in preference is Seagate..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 24, 2008)

WD is best ..I have it 250 GB ..106$ 
but why are u buying 500GB..its a assembled 3.5" desktop HDD ..so take a laptop HDD ie 250 or 320 GB one ..more small and convenient


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 25, 2008)

Bought 320GB segate HDD for 4.5K And Transcend casing for 1K. With tax, 5.5K 320GB external HDD. 

If you chose to go for a non-branded casing, it is about 250/-. So, total 4.75K for 320GB external HDD. sounds good. Go for it. Bought mine about a week ago.


----------



## denharsh (Oct 26, 2008)

Acording to me seagate IS the best...I have been using it from last 2 years and Could nt find any problem..!!!


----------



## Evil_Eye (Oct 27, 2008)

ok guys, i finally bought Western Digital Portable HDD 
its called WDElements, its 2.5" 250GB 4250INR

@esumitkumar do you have WDElements too?

thank ya all for helping


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for you...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

congrats for ur Evil purchase 

I have my Passport essential ..WD 250GB


----------



## Evil Eye (Oct 28, 2008)

@esumit thanks mate, what speeds do you get on my passport essential? on WDElements i get 21-22MB/s  r/w speeds


----------

